# A little variation on a theme...



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ok what does this old polar lights kit have to do with Moebius and the J2???

Well here is a some what easy clue...


I have to add, that the seams/joints on this little bugger were a nightmare!! and the other figures I have started this week are just as bad... I know it's an old kit but that shouldn't be the reason for such horrible fitting issues.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Finally completed...*

Well after many months and one house move I finally completed my Moebius J2 dio. As stated earlier it's a variation on a theme that helped complete one more kit from the stash 


My better half said it needs the robot, for which I agree but where do I get one in that scale??? Also those with a keen eye will notice that there is more red piping on the suits than from the show. 
Not strictly canon but with all the silver I just wanted to add a dash of contrast. 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Alec,
The Johnny Lightning diecast robot works perfectly in that scale. It takes a little work to make him 'model' quality, but until the 1/35th scale Chariot and Space Pod kit comes out with the included robot , a viable alternative. I think he is available from Cult TV man's website.

Cheers
Herb


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Fantastic! One of the best ideas yet for a diorama. Gives me some Ideas for my Gemini 12.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's really cool! Great idea. 

Sean


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the viewing screen and action positions of the Robinsons. Lots of energy captured in a static display! I love the "fold lines" in the cyclops beast suit. Pretty great representation of that guy!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That is VERY nicely done! And also seems huge!

Those pesky cyclops!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That is a really fun dio! Nicely done!


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

Is Wil throwing a rock at the monster? 
They should really cut the poor guy some slack. The cyclops is just trying to scrape out a living. Do you know how hard it is selling Kirby's door to door on that worthless lump of dirt in space?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Alec,
> The Johnny Lightning diecast robot works perfectly in that scale. It takes a little work to make him 'model' quality, but until the 1/35th scale Chariot and Space Pod kit comes out with the included robot , a viable alternative. I think he is available from Cult TV man's website.
> 
> Cheers
> Herb


Thanks Herb.

I had a look and they have it in a set for $60 but with moebius bring out one later I'll hang off till then

Cheers & thanks again.
ALEC.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words 
Kdaracal I experimented with my pastels on the cyclops. I was trying to get a dirtier dustier look for it as well as keep the colour tones of the base by the end I was pretty happy with the look.

MykTurk Will is indeed throwing a rock  which I reckon is somthing his character would done.

I've left enough space on the base to add the upcoming chariot & robot... 

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great!! Excellent idea and well executed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone would do this sometime. Glad to see it. Very nicely done!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. It looks great. Action filled too. I like the weathering on the J2 as well.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Here's a little video I knocked up for a giggle.



Enjoy.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------

